# Clubs needing members



## JHasty (Mar 13, 2011)

GON Members,
     Hey guys. My name is Josh. I live in the middle ga area. The last few years i have been hunting 5000 to 6000 acres on the upper end of our county. Its private property but I have rights to hunt it. Each year there are more and more people bringing buddies and family members and now it is getting to crowded and its starting to be a hassle just to find a place to hunt without causeing conflict. I am looking for a club to get into that i dont have to drive several hours to get to. I live about 15 min from macon , dublin , and warner robins. If anyone knows of any quality clubs that may have an opening just shoot me an email to sgtk9cop@yahoo.com and just title it hunting club or something along that line. Thanks guys for any help you can give me.


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 13, 2011)

Josh we have a lease in Greene County if your interested you can pm me or email me m.peace@danafd.com Dues are $850.00 we have 668 acres of mixed pines and hardwoods

Michael 
Red Line Hunt Club


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

Message sent. Dooly County. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------

